# I Could Have Bought One Of These



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I turned the chance of owning one of these Down. It was over 30 years ago though.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

good choice, think of all the coitus with supermodels you would have had to endure


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

That is a stunning car, probably my favourite of all time.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

never has a term been so apt...........gutted!


----------

